# is there a babysitting service for JVC



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, 

We are potentially looking at a place in JVC. We don't have live in maid. Does anyone know to process of finding baby sitter. I am wary of JVC not having the greatest of links. Is there a maid / baby sitting service the provides for this area? 

Thanks


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Contact Molly maid , i guess they have service in JVC


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks but looking on their website that's a cleaning service we are looking to babysitting service


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

deeps_10 said:


> Thanks but looking on their website that's a cleaning service we are looking to babysitting service


Hi,
As far as I know - there is no official babysitting service in Dubai.
Most people either let their maid babysit or use friends teenage daughters.
Hourly rate maid agencies would not be ideal at providing babysitters!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a daughter that does baby-sitting, plus we are in JVC


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> I have a daughter that does baby-sitting, plus we are in JVC


Result!


----------

